# Baby Mice and Mother for sale



## clare_gaynor (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi My name is Clare, i recently bought 3 mice from a pet shop and was told they were all males. Just over a week later one of them popped out 16 babies. When i contacted the pet shop i was told to put the babies in the freezer and kill them, i couldnt do this and so i have the dilemma of finding them new homes and have absolutely no idea. They are all lovely and in an ideal world i would love to keep them all but i cant. So any advice would be great. Im not looking for money for them, just good homes.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Hi Clare, I am disgusted at the pet shop offering this advice to a newcomer to mice. At the very least they should of offered to take them back for you. when the litter is 4 weeks old split the sexes or you could have unplanned babies. Its the pet shops fault so they should at the very least helpout with free cages, you will need a cage for each male and a couple for all the does.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Clare, welcome. Whereabouts are you located?


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Awww I recently took in a pregnant mouse as the owner would have killed the babies, I couldnt leave her and the babies
Let us know where you are, people might be able to take some in for you


----------



## clare_gaynor (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi thanks for all advice, i live in Oxfordshire. I have had a look at the mice but at the moment cant tell the difference. They are in their hopping stage 'Flea stage' so they aren't staying still for long. Its stressing me out, i really don't want more babies.


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Just to let anyone who is interested in these mice know, I am going to be in Oxford the morning of the Swindon show and I'm going to the show anyway so I'd be happy to collect any mice and bring them along


----------

